# Habistat pulse proportional for 13w heat mat?



## Raul (Jul 15, 2008)

Ok the situation is in a few weeks time my house is undergoing extensive renovations and the long and short of it is my snakes can't be there when the work is going on so they are going on holiday with me to my sister's gaff daaan saaafff. Now the corn snake setup is small enough to get in the boot of the car, the royal setup isn't so I've bought a RUB and a 13w heat mat. I do have a spare habistat pulse proportional thermostat that can power up to 600w. Will this work with a 13w heat mat or is it too beefy?


----------



## Raul (Jul 15, 2008)

Seriously nobody? If in doubt I'm more then happy just to purchase an on off stat.


----------



## deefa139 (Mar 9, 2008)

Will be fine, it's the dimming stats that have a minimum load requirement.


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

just had a look on the box for my one and has no min lode will looks like it will be fine


----------



## indian cobra (Feb 1, 2014)

It will be absolutely fine and you will have no problems.


----------



## Raul (Jul 15, 2008)

Brilliant, cheers me dears!:no1:


----------



## phlegmatical (Feb 10, 2013)

I run all my heat mats off individual pulse stats :2thumb:


----------

